# Visiting Fairfax in early October



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Any road rides that ya'll can recommend for me? I will be staying in Fairfax Farms for about a week in the second week of October. I am trying to decide if I should bother bringing my bike, or let it go. Also, what sort of clothing should I pack? What is the weather usually like that time of year?
Thanks!


----------



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Try this out*

I just moved here in early June, but this website helped me out. The Mount Vernon trail is cool to me b/c I can see the Lincoln memorial, the Washington memorial, and several other cool things while I ride looking over the Potomac river. As for the weather I think it should be pretty good, but that is my guess. Not to hot and not to cold. Wish I could give you temps but I don't know them. You might want to try a search on the web for that info.

If you read some of my other post on the Mid Altantic forum, there are some good resources in them from other riders in the area. I live in Herndon which I think is north of you. The Reston Bike Club has some group rides on Tuesday, Thursday and the weekends. 7100 Fairfax county parkway has a bike trail beside it that will lead you to the WOD trail.

http://bikewashington.org/trails/

Hope this helps. Enjoy your time in the area, lots of cyclist and trails/roads to ride.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

I think Fairfax Farms is between Waples Mill and Penderbrook. You have acess to some decent roads, but will want to pick your ride times carefully due to traffic. Decent roads in that area are Waples Mills (heading north), Fox Mill, Vale, Stewart Mills, Birdfoot Ln., Lawyers Rd., etc. to get you to Reston - most of the roads in Reston are decent biking - Soapstone, Glade, Southlakes, etc. The Reston bike club does rides (AA, A, B) on Tuesdays at 6:00 (possibly 5:30 by Oct.) that leave from Hunter's Woods shopping center at Glade and Colts Neck. You can learn lots of good routes (pick up all the cue sheets). 

If you want to stay away from traffic, cut through Penderbrook, cross 608 (West Ox) onto Ox Hill, L. at T (Charles Stewart), R. at T (Alder Woods), and L. on Rugby to get to the bike trail at 7100 (Fairfax Co. Parkway). Head north for ~6-7 miles to pick up the W&OD trail (you will pick it up between Reston and Herndon at the 19mi mark of the 42mi trail). Going right will take you through Vienna, Falls Church and to the Potomac near National Airport where you can ride south to Mt. Vernon or north to DC. Going left takes you towards the country (Leesburg & Purcellville).

The weather in early October is great for riding - Daytime highs around 70, nightime lows around 45-50. The leaves peak in the mountains west of here the second week of Oct.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

P.S. I just noticed the beer-related signature. If you head west, the W&OD trail goes right past the Old Dominion brewery and brewpub. Look for the small white sign and path on your left about 1/2 mile after you cross the bridge over Rt. 28 (Carmax dealership on left).

The Old Dominion Ale and Oak Barrel stout are excellent - www.olddominion.com/


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*thanks*

Great leadsd on the rides, all. Thanks a lot. Now I just need to figure out how to get my bike into a taxi from National Airport (Reagan, now, right?) to my sister's house.


----------

